# chemical guys uk poor service



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone else had poor service from chemical guys uk?

Made an order on the 11th had confirmation after that nothing I have tried making contact via email and phonecall to no reply.

Getting a bit beyond a joke now


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Sadly this seems to be happening a lot! I only order from retailers of Chemical Guys rather than direct.


----------



## RedOne (Jan 1, 2011)

I had missing item from order. Sorted after a couple of emails not the best service. Most other traders are better.


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

This happens a lot...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank god for that as I was just about to order some 'No Touch' Snowfoam from them, I'll not bother if the service is not spot.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Does seem to be a recurring theme now with chem guys UK as they know the problem is there but never seems to get sorted fully.

I am afraid I stopped ordering from them good couple of years ago after problems.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

poor service from chem guys uk seems to be taking over from which wax thread in popularity on here, its a shame


----------



## intelz (Dec 29, 2012)

Actually pathetic service, they are keen to take the order and charge for it.
Then you have to chase them non stop.
I gave up after 5 weeks of chasing and let them keep the money as it was not worth the £45 calling and emailing all the time.
Guess I learned my lesson dealing with them, now I don't even purchase any of their products on principal.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

intelz said:


> Actually pathetic service, they are keen to take the order and charge for it.
> Then you have to chase them non stop.
> I gave up after 5 weeks of chasing and let them keep the money as it was not worth the £45 calling and emailing all the time.
> Guess I learned my lesson dealing with them, now I don't even purchase any of their products on principal.


If you paid by debit card you can do a charge back on the card.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

i still think dw need to tell them to up there game or kick em off here as recommended traders


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

same here. ordered some no touch 2 weeks before waxstock...nothing arrived...spoke to them at the show and they just handed me it there as they had made no attempt to process the order. 

will go elsewhere next time


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

had big issues myself they took the money and nothing, was ringing sending emails, even pm's. got my order about 4 weeks after it was placed in the group buy , maybe dw need to look at this


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Moggytom said:


> i still think dw need to tell them to up there game or kick em off here as recommended traders


I agree

Far too many posts like this

I'll never use them again


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

So maybe the mods should take some action as the DW brand association is marketing gold dust and it clearly doesn't look like Chem Guys UK deserve it

m33


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

i have now stopped buying the products after the lack of communication and moved on to another brand, this is a shame because its great stuff.


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

I had a nightmare with them,2 months ago,.....never again,...


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Ordered once, and that was the last :thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been to them a few times for stuff seem nice enough guys in store service is good always full of them packing orders but can't comment on the postal service to give them feedback on that side but constantly hearing bad things about them on here


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

had lots of stuff in the past and no problems , but all of a sudden this seems to be a more common problem


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

m33porsche said:


> So maybe the mods should take some action as the DW brand association is marketing gold dust and it clearly doesn't look like Chem Guys UK deserve it
> 
> m33


We are looking into it


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Dan Walker said:


> Anyone else had poor service from chemical guys uk?
> 
> Made an order on the 11th had confirmation after that nothing I have tried making contact via email and phonecall to no reply.
> 
> Getting a bit beyond a joke now


Dan can you drop me a pm of your order no please and I will look into this


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

intelz said:


> Actually pathetic service, they are keen to take the order and charge for it.
> Then you have to chase them non stop.
> I gave up after 5 weeks of chasing and let them keep the money as it was not worth the £45 calling and emailing all the time.
> Guess I learned my lesson dealing with them, now I don't even purchase any of their products on principal.


Can we have the details of this order please?


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

As above, I stopped using them long ago. Your order gets confirmed then its a lucky dip of when the items will arrive. 
Good luck if you think you're gonna get an email reply. IMHO they aren't interested so I'd much rather spend my money elsewhere


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to say its been the exact opposite for me. Been in loads of times, and ordered via the internet and never once had an issue.
Even been in on a Sunday before at a B'Tappd meet and ordered stuff only for it to arrive first thing Tuesday morning


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Disappointing really. I've gone to order from cguk a few times, but always stop because of the shoddy reviews on here. Really want one of the large, long bristled Velcro backed brushes for potting on your da/rotary, and a few air fresheners.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I have ordered direct a few times. The last time I used them the delivery was prompt.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

If you you guys can't cope then out-source your warehousing and deliveries!!

I can offer you a service where my firm hold all your stock and you just send the orders to my firm daily and we dispatch same day for next day delivery with a cut off time of 7pm.

You get all bulk stock delivered to me and I hold it in temp controlled storage depots.

I would charge you a % of your turnover - you just sit there and take the orders and let other run around sending them!

PM me if you want details or to visit our facilities?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

SKY said:


> If you you guys can't cope then out-source your warehousing and deliveries!!
> 
> I can offer you a service where my firm hold all your stock and you just send the orders to my firm daily and we dispatch same day for next day delivery with a cut off time of 7pm.
> 
> ...


and take some products as a cheeky bonus haha ?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've just seen the post's #21 and #22 from Dave at CG that offer no re-assurance / defence to the continual post's on this thread that knock the CG brand.
There is quite obviously a problem with the way it's run but nothing from CG to inspire further orders.
I've just ordered BH Autofoam instead of the CG group buy one because of this.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Ordered from CG UK just once last year without any problems, but after reading all those posts... No Thanks...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

SKY said:


> If you you guys can't cope then out-source your warehousing and deliveries!!
> 
> I can offer you a service where my firm hold all your stock and you just send the orders to my firm daily and we dispatch same day for next day delivery with a cut off time of 7pm.
> 
> ...


My firm offers this service too its called FBA Fulfilled By Amazon :lol: :lol:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> I've just seen the post's #21 and #22 from Dave at CG that offer no re-assurance / defence to the continual post's on this thread that knock the CG brand.
> There is quite obviously a problem with the way it's run but nothing from CG to inspire further orders.
> I've just ordered BH Autofoam instead of the CG group buy one because of this.


He does it on every thread that comes up like this no reason why it happened in the first place like


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> I've just seen the post's #21 and #22 from Dave at CG that offer no re-assurance / defence to the continual post's on this thread that knock the CG brand.
> There is quite obviously a problem with the way it's run but nothing from CG to inspire further orders.
> I've just ordered BH Autofoam instead of the CG group buy one because of this.


exactly the same here, infact yet another of these thread made my mind up


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

intelz said:


> Actually pathetic service, they are keen to take the order and charge for it.
> Then you have to chase them non stop.
> I gave up after 5 weeks of chasing and let them keep the money as it was not worth the £45 calling and emailing all the time.
> Guess I learned my lesson dealing with them, now I don't even purchase any of their products on principal.


Call the OFT, I think it's a shame that DW don't stroke of memberships as well as members to save people grief IMHO , but that's just my opinion


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Moggytom said:


> i still think dw need to tell them to up there game or kick em off here as recommended traders


We are currently talking to Chemical Guys with regards to this and other matters.

Its in hand :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We apologise to anyone who feels the service has been poor 
We have adjusted our site to prevent out of stock products being ordered and this has helped dramatically as most of our previous issues were caused by this, as well as orders going astray with Royal Mail 
We do ship around 500 orders a month and on occasions some do go astray but we also get a lot of feedback of orders that are received in excellent time.
To move forward we are putting some new features to the site to allow orders to be tracked via the site 
We will also be offering some fantastic giveaways to pay back to the DW community for the support over the last few years 
Anyone affected by their order recently please feel to drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

never again would i buy off this outfit , terible service


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

why would you adjust it now, when its out of stock you just put out of stock so people dont put an order in and then get pissed off and never return again. if the product is good enough, when it goes out of stock they would return when its back in anyway.


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

just called them now on the phone , and someone did not answer the just picked the phone up and put it back down !!!!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

alanr said:


> just called them now on the phone , and someone did not answer the just picked the phone up and put it back down !!!!


Classy Guys :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

nessy said:


> i have now stopped buying the products after the lack of communication and moved on to another brand, this is a shame because its great stuff.


Bit extreme, they don't make the products, they're just the official importer & retailer for the US based brand. I have also pretty much stopped ordering from them too however, unless I have to. Lots of silly things were missing over and over. I have been promised replacement spray heads, Missing Hex Logic pads, full bottles of product etc and they have never turned up and I got sick of asking.

It IS a bummer, as David was always spot on. CG over the pond are a nice bunch of people and very helpful, try not to take one retailers poor service as an outlook to the whole company. They make some great stuff


----------



## a4gee (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing they can fix is actually to be in their premises!!!!
Its not far from me and they are never there but the bloke next door helps out but states he`s not meant to. 
I`ve emailed this last year to GC and what I got was to phone him if I`m going to visit!!!????


I think a mystery shopper would be a treat DW?


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

> CG over the pond are a nice bunch of people and very helpful, try not to take one retailers poor service as an outlook to the whole company. They make some great stuff


Agreed, I know they are the UK importer but some of the product is very good! I didn't have an issue with my order so sorry to see this thread, I had no idea until I read it


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

You can add my name to the list. Ordered last Tuesday, apparently posted first class (which cost me £6) and I'm still waiting. I don't think this is unreasonable as in my mind Saturday at the very latest would have been fine for first class del. 

Like someone else said, you get an order confirmation then that's about it. Has to chase several times and now I'm being asked to check my local post office in case the postie didn't leave a card!!! Has the same postie for ages and she always leaves a card even when the leave it in the back garden!

Read this thread but gave them the benefit of the doubt. Will be using elsewhere for CG gear in the future.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Lone_Par said:


> You can add my name to the list. Ordered last Tuesday, apparently posted first class (which cost me £6) and I'm still waiting. I don't think this is unreasonable as in my mind Saturday at the very latest would have been fine for first class del.
> 
> Like someone else said, you get an order confirmation then that's about it. Has to chase several times and now I'm being asked to check my local post office in case the postie didn't leave a card!!! Has the same postie for ages and she always leaves a card even when the leave it in the back garden!
> 
> Read this thread but gave them the benefit of the doubt. Will be using elsewhere for CG gear in the future.


I'm sorry gary that your order hasn't arrived as of yet we shipped it Royal Mail 1st class the day after you order and Royal Mail state that 1st class can take up to 5 working days 
I was only suggesting to call the local post office in case it was awaiting collection just in case 
As per email let me know if it hasn't arrived by tomorrow


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've used CG for the last year direct and no issues on about half a dozen orders. In truth I might use CYC just to avoid any problems. Their products are really good, so still worth ordering, just not direct if people are struggling.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I ordered from them a few times last year and didn't have a problem! When I emailed them I got a reply back within a hour. I can't fault them and will continue to use them as like their products.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

For the sake of balance, I just wanted to say that since I raised the issue I've had good dialogue with David and all is now in hand. Thanks again to David for the offer and resolution.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

This isn't mud slinging but facts are facts........

- Asked about CG Clay Mitt GB via email in December, heard nothing. 

- Posted message on the GB thread here - heard nothing.

- Emailed them again, replied stating GB should be running over the weekend if stock in. Didn't happen so assumed stock issue....fair enough.

- David then leaves a post on the thread a few days later to say it was going happen that very evening....that was last week! Guess what...didn't happen! 

- Emailed stangalang about ADS cloth, all replies were swift, paid for it and Matt posted it same day. Now that's service!

I've seen many comment about CG's poor service and sorry to say I do intend on trying their products but will never buy from CG direct.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Personally never had a problem


----------



## intelz (Dec 29, 2012)

Moggytom said:


> i still think dw need to tell them to up there game or kick em off here as recommended traders


I had a similar problem and actually made a post on the last thread.
They answered back on the thread asking me to give them more details.
I sent them an Email and they didn't even bother to reply to my Email.

In the end I gave up and decided it was a £40 lesson learned and not to order from them again.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

That's appalling service. Personally any cash owed should be pursued until refunded.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We have asked by pm for details of this to we look into this


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

intelz said:


> I had a similar problem and actually made a post on the last thread.
> They answered back on the thread asking me to give them more details.
> I sent them an Email and they didn't even bother to reply to my Email.
> 
> In the end I gave up and decided it was a £40 lesson learned and not to order from them again.


HI we did ask you to email us and without any order details etc all we have is your DW username , we have checked all our emails and cannot find anything from you at all 
We have left this for a weeks now 
We have now sent 2 PMs via the site and we haven't had a reply , so its proving very difficult to trace any order you have placed with us


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Clyde said:


> That's appalling service. Personally any cash owed should be pursued until refunded.


We have tried every avenue to help with this and have had no replies to any pms on here re this :thumb:


----------



## intelz (Dec 29, 2012)

david g said:


> HI we did ask you to email us and without any order details etc all we have is your DW username , we have checked all our emails and cannot find anything from you at all
> We have left this for a weeks now
> We have now sent 2 PMs via the site and we haven't had a reply , so its proving very difficult to trace any order you have placed with us


Guys,
Just to let you know David has been in touch with me and has resolved my issue.
Thank you David for the prompt and professional manner that you dealt with this.
I understand that you are very busy and sometimes things go wrong and Emails can also get lost or perhaps end up in the buyers spam folder.

Once again Thank You David.

Alex.


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

I've not been on the site since last August (lots going on in my private life, that have taken precedence over my detailing hoby)
Anyway, I am extremely shocked by this thread. I'm not a big poster, but - when time allows, a keen detailer, and have used CG UK on many occasions, and have NEVER had any issue, or reason to complain. Orders were always swift to arrive, and arrived in full. 
I'm certainly no fan boy, but felt it only fair to show the other side of the coin, so to speak.


----------



## intelz (Dec 29, 2012)

d00bie said:


> I've not been on the site since last August (lots going on in my private life, that have taken precedence over my detailing hoby)
> Anyway, I am extremely shocked by this thread. I'm not a big poster, but - when time allows, a keen detailer, and have used CG UK on many occasions, and have NEVER had any issue, or reason to complain. Orders were always swift to arrive, and arrived in full.
> I'm certainly no fan boy, but felt it only fair to show the other side of the coin, so to speak.


I must say that the communication from David was excellent as soon as saw my post on here.
He promptly started speaking to me and resolved it for me very quickly.

I will not hesitate to place another order with them as the after sales service was excellent.
Alex


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

Just to mention the snow foam they sent is crap, no foam at all
Stripped and cleaned lance just in case it was that , so I ordered bilt hamber 
Snow foam and its working great 
Also thought I would mention the seal on 5 ltr bottle of chem guys was broken 
And taped up with brown tape make me wonder what was in the bottle 
Don’t buy direct from chemical guys


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

ive submitted about 5 orders from chemical guys uk over the last 12 months and tbh had no complaints received all within the time stated :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

alanr said:


> Just to mention the snow foam they sent is crap, no foam at all
> Stripped and cleaned lance just in case it was that , so I ordered bilt hamber
> Snow foam and its working great
> Also thought I would mention the seal on 5 ltr bottle of chem guys was broken
> ...


That's weird, never had a problem with the snow foam. All bottle are taped before delivery to help stop leaking in transit. Its pretty standard.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I have used the snow foam and never had any problems with it, it has certainly foamed up very well, good thick foam, even when it changed from the green to red, it still worked well.

And every time it has arrived with the top taped up. I guess you must have just got a duff one or something else is wrong


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

alanr said:


> Just to mention the snow foam they sent is crap, no foam at all
> Stripped and cleaned lance just in case it was that , so I ordered bilt hamber
> Snow foam and its working great
> Also thought I would mention the seal on 5 ltr bottle of chem guys was broken
> ...


I'm really miffed never have i had a problem with Chemical Guys UK in fact Davids always over delivered.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Only ordered once, but service was perfect.


----------

